# ASA AR1



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

........................................................................................................................................................







.......*Black* w/Machined Lip.......................................*Silver* w/Machined Lip

The AR 1 is 1 pc. construction, Low Pressure (LP) Cast/Shot Peened & Heat Treated,
using AC4CH-T6 Alum. Alloy. It is manufactured by ASA, a company located in South
Korea. Structural Warranty is 4 years. Load tested to 1364 Lbs 620.0 Kilo
Wheel Finish is Silver w/Machined Lip (SML) (In Stock), and new Spring 2005 (certain
applications) Black w/Machined Lip (BML)* Expected ETA, *APPROXIMATELY* 04/29/05.
Finish Process is Powder Coated w/Clearcoat w/Mach Lip. Also available in Chrome
Certifications are TÜV,SAE, JWL, VIAV, SAE, JWL & VIA. Finish Warranty - 1 year.
Finish Testing: X-Ray & Leak Test.
*These wheels have very limited Brake Caliper Clearance*
so when you check the Upgrade Garage, if your vehicle is
not listed then they do not fit your particular vehicle.
• Appearance enhancing rivets add a 2-piece look
• Manufactured using licensed BBS technology
• 1-piece, Motorsport-styled mesh spoke
• Optimized durability and strength

.
.
 
16X7 4-100 ET38 ASA AR1 159.00 17.6 lb
Wheel Lip Size 39mm 
17X7 4-100 ET38 ASA AR1* 179.00 21.2 lb
Wheel Lip Size 24mm
Blk (As of 05/02) 1 set in stock, other mid July 
18X7.5 4-100 ET38 ASA AR1 219.00 22.5 lb
Wheel Lip Size 38mm 


17X7 5-100 ET38 ASA AR1 179.00 21.2 lb
Wheel Lip Size 25.5mm
Blk Est approx ETA 05/31 
17X8 5-100 ET35 ASA AR1* 189.00 21.2 lb
Wheel Lip Size 43mm
Blk (As of 05/02) *In Stock*
18X8 5-100 ET35 ASA AR1* 219.00 22.5 lb
Wheel Lip Size 50mm
Blk (As of 05/02) *In Stock Now* 


17X8 5-112 ET35 ASA AR1* 189.00 21.2 lb
Wheel Lip Size 46mm
Blk (As of 05/02) *In Stock* 
18X8 5-112 ET35 ASA AR1* 219.00 22.0 lb
Wheel Lip Size 48.5mm
Blk i(As of 05/02) *In Stock*
1 Piece Wheel Construction Techniques
2 Piece Wheel Construction Techniques

.
.
.
.

..............



As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 2:42 PM 5-2-2005_


----------

